# Allungare il brodo



## Joan bolets

Ditemi ditemi...come allungano il brodo gli spagnoli? 

(e i catalani- si és que n'hi cap per aquí-...?)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non è una domanda culinaria, vero?


----------



## Joan bolets

*A*h, no no!

*A*llungare il brodo nel senso figurativo di rendere innecessariamente più lunga una cosa (sto scrivendo la tesina di un master e per questo mi vengono in mente questi curiosi dubbi....


----------



## heidita

Normalmente se usa el verbo enrollarse.

*No te enrolles tanto.*

Non allunghare il brodo cosi ... (ni idea si eso es correcto)


----------



## traduttrice

*Dar vueltas*, por ej. "no des más vueltas, decidite y comprate ese abrigo que tanto te gusta, antes que lo vendan".
Quizás demasiado coloquial. Es una opción más.


----------



## Joan bolets

Hola, 

no creo que las dos frases que me proponeis traduzcan a pie de lletra la expressión italiana 'allungare il brodo'. 
*
No te enrolles* tanto, la encuentro demasiado coloquial

*Dar vueltas* puede que se acerque pero creo que, mientras *'allungare il brodo' *tiene siempre una carga negativa (de innecesariedad de lo dicho o escrito en exceso), '*dar vueltas'* puede tene, a mi entender, un sentido positivo de 'reflexionar'...

Bah, lo dejo aquí...


----------



## heidita

Mi joya sugiere:

*Vete al grano*, anda.

*Corta el rollo*......

Y para coloquial:

corta u navega (eso sería puro cheli, *guiño*)


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> corta u navega (eso sería puro cheli, *guiño*)


 
¡Anda la cheli! 

¿Por qué no os gusta un simple "extenderse"?


----------



## Paco2007

Su due piedi mi viene in mente "irse por las ramas" anche se questo modo di dire corrisponde piuttosto a "menare il can per l'aia".


----------



## Silvia10975

krolaina said:


> ¿Por qué no os gusta un simple "extenderse"?



Me parece correcto. Quería añadir un significado de esta frase a ver si os ayuda a encontrar una correspondiente en español.
Quando, per esempio, stiamo realizzando una tesina e questa deve essere di 100 pagine ma noi siamo fermi nella scrittura a 84, iniziamo ad "allungare il brodo" con pagine di testo senza rilevanza, magari povere di concetti, che però serviranno a raggiungere le pagine necessarie. Infatti il brodo si allunga con l'acqua, che non aggiunge sapore, ma solo ne aumenta la quantità.
¡Espero sirva!
Silvia


----------



## krolaina

Gracias por el ejemplo, Silvia, está claro.
Me siguen viniendo frases muy coloquiales como "Irse por los Cerros de Úbeda"... a ver si alguien puede dar con la expresión exacta.


----------



## Cristina.

Meter paja, marear la perdiz
Marear la perdiz : 
Fingir que se trabaja o que se hace algo. Demorarse voluntariamente cuando se realiza alguna actividad:_ Dice que trabaja mucho, pero está todo el día delante del ordenador navegando por Internet y mareando la perdiz._ Dar muchos rodeos para decir algo: _Si lo que quieres decir es que no me vas a invitar a tu boda, dímelo claramente, que no me sienta mal. Lo que me molesta es que marees tanto la perdiz._ La frase se refiere a lo que hace el perro con la perdiz herida, «marearla», cansarla, jugar con ella hasta que la atrapa.

Meter paja: 
La expresión hace referencia, de forma extensa, a asuntos inútiles o intrascendentes, por lo general poco relacionados con el tema tratado. _Es normal que te hayan suspendido. Te han preguntado por la unificación de Italia y tú has metido un montón de paja. ¿Qué tienen que ver Julio César y Marco Polo con el tema?_ Cuando se recoge el trigo, se separa lo útil, el grano, de lo que no sirve, la paja. Cuando se mete paja en los sacos se intenta, pues, engordarlos _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## heidita

Cristina: no me parece adecuado marear la perdiz. Eso se entiende por dar rodeos en plan malo. 

Meter paja sí. Es una práctica muy habitual entere los estudiantes. Mis alumnos suelen meter mucha paja en sus redacciones.


----------



## traduttrice

heidita said:


> Meter paja sí. Es una práctica muy habitual entere los estudiantes. Mis alumnos suelen meter mucha paja en sus redacciones.


Supongo que "meter paja" será lo que en Argentina se dice (es muyyyyy coloquial) _*CHAMUYAR*_.


----------



## krolaina

traduttrice said:


> Supongo que "meter paja" será lo que en Argentina se dice (es muyyyyy coloquial) _*CHAMUYAR*_.


 
No exactamente Tradu, chamuyar es como "parlotear" por aquí, hablar mucho, ¿verdad?. La paja no pesa, es muy poca cosa, sirve para rellenar...así que si rellenamos con paja una redacción, realmente la estamos rellenando con nada.
Me parece muy buena opción, Cris.


----------



## traduttrice

Se puede _*chamuyar*_ en un examen, escribiendo varias líneas diciendo siempre lo mismo, sólo con el fin de ocupar espacio. No todos tienen ese don.
También se puede chamuyar a una chica ("ayer me chamuyé a Sabrina"), en este caso, hace alusión al modo de convencer a una chica para salir y conocerse -o lo que fuera-  Puede ser tomado como "hablar", pero también quien no se tiene mucha confianza con el envase, puede acudir a este recurso para enamorar a alguien con simpatía e inteligencia.


----------



## krolaina

traduttrice said:


> puede acudir a este recurso para enamorar a alguien con simpatía e inteligencia.


 
Gracias por explicarlo T, te veo muy puesta eh?


----------



## Cristina.

So bene che "marear la perdiz" non è la traduzione più adatta,
ma visto che non ho trovato la definizione sul vocabolario e che hanno detto prima "irse por las ramas", "irse por los cerros de Ubeda" e "menare il can per l'aia" (=llevar el perro por la era", che sarebbe la più prossima a "marear la perdiz") mi sono limitata ad aggiungere un sinonimo, visto che tutti significano 'desviarse', 'andarse con rodeos para decir las cosas'


----------

